# Was bedeutet charAt()?



## Guest (27. Aug 2008)

????????????????


----------



## tfa (27. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Das liefert dir den character an dieser Stelle:


```
String s = "abc";
char c = s.charAt(1);
// c = 'b'

c = s.charAt(0);
// c = 'a'   usw....
```


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

Danke also liefert es z.b. den Buchstaben


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Es liefert genau das *Zeichen* an dieser Stelle. Wenn dort eine Ziffer steht, leifert es dir halt eine Ziffer.


----------



## Quaxli (27. Aug 2008)

Könnte man in den 25 Minuten seit der Threaderstellung auch selbst ausprobiert haben...


----------

